# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  صحيفة المنبر  عناوين الصحف   والاخبار  ليوم الاحد الموافق 25/ 1 /2015م

## mohammed saif

*
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*


ابدى المدرب الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني للمريخ في حديث للموقع الرسمي  
سعادته بأداء اللاعبين في مباراة الهلال ووصف المباراة بالاعداد الحقيقي لبطولة الدوري
 الممتاز و للبطولة الأفريقية وتحديداً مباراة عزام التنزاني في الدور التمهيدي من المسابقة
 واكد  غارزيتو ان المريخ كان الطرف الافضل طوال المباراة وان الفريق كان يسحق الفو
ز بالمباراة وان المهاجمين اضاعوا العديد من الفرص التي كان يمكن ان تصيب الشباك , 
غارزيتو دافع عن اشراكه للاعب بله جابر الذى كان غائبا عن رحلة الفريق لمدينة بورتسودان
 وقال ان المباراة اعدادية واردت ان اشرك بله حتى يكون جاهزا لمباريات الدوري , كما اكد
 غارزيتو بان لاعبيه ظهروا بلياقه عالية .وعند اجراء القرعة التى ابتسمت للهلال اكد غارزيتو
بان القرعة امر يهم الجماهير فقط وان المهم عنده هو ال 90 دقيقةشفتو الفهم  البعيييد والكبير بيننا وبين مايرمي اليه المدرب  بدون عاطفه  المدرب 
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*



تحسّر علاء الدين يوسف نجم وسط الفرقة الحمراءوصاحب أجمل
 الأهداف في مباريات القمة في الفترة الأخيرة على هدف التعادل الذي 
سجلهالهلال وأفسد به فرحة جماهير المريخ بالهدف الذي سجله وأضاف:
 فرحت كثيراً بالهدفالجميل الذي سجلته في شباك الهلال لأنني لاحظت
 درجة احتفال جماهير المريخ وفرحتهمبذلك الهدف الجميل الذي يعتبر 
من أروع الاهداف التي سجلتها في مسيرتي لكن فيالنهاية أدرك الهلال
 التعادل، ورأى علاء أن المريخ قدم مباراة كبيرة وتفوق علىالهلال في
 معظم فترات المباراة وامتلك قنطار الشطارة لكنه افتقد درهم الحظ.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مشكور الحبيب محمد سيف

*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*قون  يا معلم  مفروض  تقرط علي كدة بس
                        	*

----------


## mohammed saif

*



قالرئيس قطاع الكرة بالمريخ عبد الصمد محمد عثمان في تعليقه على مباراة فريقه
 امامالهلال بان النتيجة التي خرجت بها غير عادلة لان المريخ كان يستحق الفوز و
 الهلالالخسارة فهو قد نجا منها باعجوبة لاننا وجدنا فرصا كانت كفيلة بحسم المباراة
لصاحنا و لكن الحظ عاندنا ووقف بجانب الهلال واكد على استفادة فريقه من القمة و
قال بانها كانت اعداد حقيقي قبل انطلاقة بطولة الدوري الممتاز .
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

مشكور الحبيب محمد سيف




مشكور الحبيب الهميم  كسلاوي  







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر واصفر
					

قون  يا معلم  مفروض  تقرط علي كدة بس



هههههههههه صباح الورد حبيبنا محمد  ولا  قربت من باقي الصحف 
 لكن للاسف الشديد  المريخ لايملك  سوي صحيفتين  وبقيه الصحف 
 التي تزيد  عن الاربع صحف تغرد وتكذب وتلفق لصالح الهلال 

*

----------


## mohammed saif

*



أشاد الأستاذ صلاح أحمد محمد صالح سكرتير لجنةالتحكيم المركزية بالمستوى
الرفيع الذي أدار به الحكم صديق الطريفي قمة درعالاستقلال وقال إنه كان رجل
 المباراة الأول بلا منازع لأنه أدار تلك المباراةالصعبة بأقل قدر ممكن من الأخطاء
 وكان حضوراً في موضع الحدث طوال زمن المقابلةالأمر الذي جعل كل قراراته
 سليمة وصائبة وكانت قراراته مقنعة للفريقين، ومنح صلاحالحكم الطريفي العلامة 
الكاملة في التميز والإجادة وقال إنه أدار أصعب مباراة قمةشهدت تنافساً شرساً وأداءً
 سريعاً بتميز كبير يستحق عليه الإشادة والثناء، اللافتللأمر أن اشادة سكرتير لجنة 
التحكيم المركزية بحكم الديربي جاءت وسط انتقاداتلاذعة تعرض لها بسبب قراراته
 الضعيفة في حالات كانت تستدعي تدخلاً حاسماً من الحكمالأمر الذي جعل المباراة
 تفلت من قبضته تماماً.  ................


انا غايتو كنت متوقع الاشاده دي  خصوصا النتيجه حسب مجريات المباراه  انتهت 
لمصلحة الهلال  ....  والحكم تساهل في بعض التدخلات العنيفه  من لاعبي الهلال 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الصدى 

رصاصة علاء الدين تصطدم بالخط السعيد للفرقة الزرقاء
غارزيتو : لعبنا مباراة كبيرة ..اوكراه تألق رغم عدم جاهزيته وبلة ظهر بصورة رائعة
فييرا : تمنيت ان تنتهي المباراة على اجمل هدف سجلته فى مسيرتي .. واهدنا فرص تحقق فوز عريض
غارزيتو : سعيد لمستوى الفرقة وتألق اوكراه
بوتاكو وسالمون يتوجان بجائزة نجومية المباراة
معتصم جعفر : سوداني ترعى الممتاز بثمانية مليار


عناوين صحيفة الزعيم 
قمة الاستقلال تعادلية والازرق يفلت من هزيمة تاريخية
المريخ يسيطر على اللقاء ورماته يهدرون عشر فرص مضمونة والفريقان يقتسان الدرع
بكري المدينة يجمع ويطرح دفاع الهلال و ( يبطح ) سيف مساوي ارضاً والحظ يحرمه من حسم المواجهة فى الزمن القاتل
جماهير المريخ غاضبة على التحكيم
عبدالصمد : الهلال نجا من الخسارة
جابسون يعد بالمزيد خلال المباريات المقبلة 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*◄ صـحـيـفــــة قـــــــوون :

• تعادل في سادس تجاربه الاعداديه استعداداً للدوري والمنافسه الافريقيه
• هلال الاحلام والامال يقاسم المريخ النتيجه وبتوج بطلاً لدرع الاستقلال
• المريخ يبادر بالتسجيل وكيبي يلغي تفوقه بهدف من ذاكرة الدوريات الاوربيه
• باتريك ينجح في شوط المدربين ولاعبو المريخ يكثرون من السقوط ويكرمون بالميداليات (الزرقاء)
• مدرب المريخ غارزيتو: استبدلت اوكرا وبلة لنفاذ مخزونهم اللياقي
• لاعبو الهلال يشاطرون شعب وحكومة المملكة الاحزان في وفاة الملك عبدالله
• 100 الف دولار من والي ولاية الخرطوم لتأهيل استاد الخرطوم

◄ صـحـيـفــــة عـالــــم الـنـجــــوم :

• كيبي حلاتو .. يا ناس اهدى الهلال اول كأس
• جماهير الهلال تحتفل مع الاقمار في اروع استهلال
• البلجيكي باتريك: المباره جيده والحكم تساهل مع المنافس
• استقبال خاص للكاردينال .. تألق نيمار .. والجوهره يعيد التوازن
• قاضي الجوله يرفض طرد بله جابر .. لفته بارعه من لاعبي الهلال
• الهادي ادم: درع الاستقلال اجمل مباريات الديربي في الفترة الاخيرة
• الامل يرفع درجة التحضيرات .. والميرغني يتدرب بملعب الاكاديمة
• الاتحاد وشركة سوداني يحسمان امر رعاية الدوري الممتاز اليوم


◄> صـحـيـفــــة الـجـوهـــرة الـريـاضـيـــة :

• أهمد ثورة المريخ بهدف للتاريخ : كيبي البهلوان يخطف القلوب في يوم المهرجان
• الكاردينال يهنئ الاهله بدرع الاستقلال .. الحكم يحرم الازرق من الانتصار
• كتيبة البلجيكي ترفض الراحه وتفتح ملف النمور في الدوري الممتاز
• الخضر يدعم تنجيل استاد الخرطوم .. الكتله تهدد انطلاقة الممتاز في اخطر اجتماع اليوم
• جماهير الهلال تحمل وليد علاء الدين على الاعناق وتشيد بكيبي
• وكيل اللاعب بوتاكو سعيده بتتويج الازرق وتألق الاثيوبي
• أتحاد الكرة ينعي خادم الحرميين ومعتصم جعفر يبعث ببرقية للاتحاد السعودي

◄> صـحـيـفــــة الاسـيــــــــــــاد :

• الهلال يستهل الموسم بدرع الاستقلال : التعادل ينقذ مريخ جمال
• كــيــبـــي حــبــيــبـــــي .. لا تــكــلــمــنـــــي
• بعد انتهاء المهلة الزمنية التي منحتها للاتحاد .. اندية الممتاز تجتمع لحسم قضيتي البث والرعاية الليلة
• الهلال يؤدي مباراة أمام رديفه اليوم استعدادا لمواجهة الاهلي شندي
• المنتخب الاولمبي يكسب كمبالا سيتي اليوغندي ودياً بهدفين
• الاهلي شندي يفقد لاعبه اتاك لوال امام الهلال في استهلالة الدوري الممتاز
• النسخة الـ (20) لدوري الممتاز تنطلق بالاثنين .. مريخ بحر ابيض يتحفز لاسقاط السلاطين
• الفرسان تشد الرحال إلى الفاشر غدا .. والانيق يضع لمساته الاخيرة للكوماندوز

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ◄> أبرز عناوين الرياضية من الصحف السياسية :

 • الهلال يتوج بدرع الاستقلال بالقرعة بعد التعادل مع المريخ
 • وليد علاء الدين يطوف الملعب في مباراة القمة بالدرع الاستقلال
 • الفرنسي غارزيتو: القمة اعداد حقيقي للبطولة الافريقية وكنا الافضل
 • البلجيكي باتريك: استفدنا من المباراة ..العنف حد من خطورتنا
 • الهادي ادم : درع الاستقلال اجمل مباريات الديربي
 • وكيلة بوتاكو تحتفي بفوزه بجائزة نجوميةمباراة القمة
 • رسميا : سوداني ترعى الممتاز لموسمين والتوقيع اليوم
 • الامل عطبرة يرفع درجة التحضيرات للموسم الكروي الجديد
 • رئيس الاتحاد العام: سوداني ترعى الممتاز بثمانية مليار ونصف
 • علاء الدين يوسف يتحسر على نتيجة التعادل أمام الهلال
 • سكرتير لجنة التحكيم المركزية يشيد بحكم الديربي
 • النائب الاول ووالي الخرطوم وزير الشباب والرياضة شرفوا المباراة
 • الميرغني كسلا يتدرب بملعب الاكاديمة
 • الخرطوم الوطني يعود للتدريبات بالاحد تأهبا لماجهة الميرغني
 • المنتخب الاولمبي السوداني يهزم كمبالا سيتي بهدفين ودياً
 • عقد جمعية العمومية الطارئة في محلية كسلا بسبب السكرتير
 • ادارة الجمارك السودانية تدعم الاندية بمعدات فاخرة ببورتسودان
 • نهاية شهر يناير آخر موعد لتسجيل لكورس الرخصة (B) بجبل اولياء
 • تأهل فريقي الموردة والهلال لنهائي كأس السودان بالعيلفون
 • الشبيبة يهزم المريخ بالركلات الترجيحية وينال أول ألقاب الموسم بالضعين
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهلال يتوج بدرع الاستقلال بالقرعة بعد التعادل مع المريخ





توج الهلال بلقب درع الاستقلال بعد  أن ابتسمت له القرعة على حساب نده المريخ بعد انتهاء المباراة التي جمعت  الطرفين مساء اليوم على ملعب الخرطوم بهدف لكل، وكان المريخ انهى الشوط  الأول متقدماً بهدف سجله علاء الدين يوسف فيما ادرك البوركيني بوبكر كيبي  هدف التعادل للأزرق في الحصة  الثانية، وحصل النيجيري جايسون سالمون من  المريخ والاثيوبي بوتاكو بجائزة نجومية المباراة وكان الفريق اول بكري حسن  صالح النائب الأول لرئيس الجمهورية شرف المباراة الى جانب الدكتور عبد  الرحمن الخضر والي الخرطوم.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*القرعة تبتستم للهلال وتمنحه درع الاستقلال - تعادل مع المريخ بهدف لكل

 

كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 

 تعادل الهلال و المريخ بهدف لكل في  المباراة التي جمعتهما مساء امس باستاد الخرطوم بمناسبة اعياد الاستقلال و  التي شرفها الفريق بكري حسن صالح النائب الاول لرئيس الجمهورية احرز  للمريخ اولا علاء الدين يوسف و احرز كيبي هدف التعادل للهلال و عقب  انتهاءها قام الفريق بكري حسن صالح بتسليم الهلال درع الاستقلال بعد ان  ابتسمت القرعة للهلال 
الشوط الاول 
منذ بدايته قاد الهلال هجمة عبر اللاعب بوتاكو من الجهة اليسري للهلال لكن  كرته انتهت في ايدي الحارس جمال سالم و استمر اللعب بتبادل الكرات بين  الفريقين حتى الدقيقة الــ(10) ليتحرك الفريقين و يقودان هجمات لها خطورتها  
ركنية للمريخ 
في الدقيقة 13 حصل المريخ على ركلة زاوية نفذها اللاعب راجي ابعدها الشغيل  الى خارج الملعب وعادت مجددا الى اللاعب بله جابر و لذي ارسل كرة عكسية  ابعدها سيسيه الى خارج الملعب .
الهلال يرد بقوة 
رد الهلال بقوة و حصل على ركلتي زاوية تسبب فيهما اللاعب بشه لكن الهلال لم  يستفد منهما خاصة الاولي و التي قابلها اللاعب الشغيل ابعدت من دفاع  المريخ الى خارج الملعب 
الهلال اضاع هدفا محقق
في الدقيقة 22 اضاع الهلال هدفا محققا من تسديدة اللاعب بشة و التي اصطدمت بمصعب عمر 
المريخ رد في الدقيقة 23 من تسديدة اللاعب اوكرا التي مرت بجوار القائم 
وفي الدقيقة 24 كاد اللاعب بكري المدينة ان يحرز هدفا لولا تدخل اللاعب سيف مساوي الذي ابعد كرته الى ركلة زاوية 
وفي الدقيقة 25 تعرض اللاعب اوكرا لاصابة و تم علاجه ليعود لمواصلة المباراة 
وفي الدقيقة 26 اطلق اللاعب بوتاكو كرة قوية ارتدت من اللاعب امير كمال للتحول الى الحارس جمال سالم 
المريخ يرد
في الدقيقة 28 رد المريخ بهجمة من الطرف الايمن عكسية من بله جابر لكن كرته  علت رؤوس المدافعين ولم تجد المتابعة من بكري المدينة الذي كان لوحده في  مواجهة مكسيم .
امير كمال يمنع كيبي 
منع اللاعب امير كمال المهاجم كيبي من التقدم من كرة جهزها له اللاعب بشه 
الهدف الاول 
احرز اللاعب علاء الدين يوسف الهدف الاول في المباراة من كرة جهزها له اللاعب اوكرا من تمريرة اللاعب راجي عبد العاطي .
بشه و هدف ضائع 
وجد اللاعب محمد احمد بشير بشه فرصة تعديل النتيجة في الدقيقة 39 من الشوط  الاول لكن كرته مرت بجوار القائم الايسر من مرمي الحارس جمال سالم و في  الدقيقة 43 وجد اللاعب كاريكا فرصة تسديدة لكن كرته ابعدها اللاعب على جعفر  الى خارج الملعب في الجزء الاخير من المباراة ركز المريخ في العابه على  الطرف الايسر للهلال وقاد هجمة خطيرة لم تجد المتابعة من هجوم الهلال  لينتهي الشوط الاول بهدف للمريخ 
الشوط الثاني
منذ بدايته اجرى الهلال تعديلين قضيا قضيا بخروج اللاعبين بشه و سيدي بيه و  دخول وليد علاء الدين و فيصل موسي و ذلك من اجل تغيير وضعية اللعب 
هدف ضائع للهلال 
اضاع اللاعب ابوبكر كيبي هدف التعادل وهو في حالة انفراد كامل بالمرمي 
وفي الدقيقة السابعة وجد اللاعب كاريكا قرصة مواتية للوصول الى شباك اليوغندي لكنه لم يصل الى الشباك بسبب الاستعجال 
هدف التعادل 
احرز اللاعب بوبكر كيبي هدف التعادل في الدقيقة الثامنة من الشوط الثاني من  تمريرة اللاعب فيصل موسي التي مررها لــ(كيبي) و الذي لعبها خلفية هدفا  جميلا للهلال .
الهلال يسيطر على الوسط 
سيطر الهلال على منطقة الوسط تماما و قاد سلسلة من الهجمات التي كانت لها خطورتها في الشوط الثاني
دخول العجب 
في الدقيقة 19 اجرى مدرب المريخ تعديلا بخروج اوكرا و دخول اللاعب رمضان عجب و ذلك لتغيير وضعية الوسط و الهجوم 
وفي الدقيقة 25 اجرى مدرب المريخ تعديلا قضي بخروج اللاعب الان وانغا و  دخول عنكبه و في الدقيقة 27 اطلق اللاعب مدثر كاريكا تسديدة قوية تسلمها  الحارس جمال سالم 
و فيى الدقيقة 33 وجد اللاعب عنكبه فرصة اضافة الهدف الثاني من عكسية  اللاعب مصعب لكنه لم يحسن التعامل مع الكرة العكسية التي مرت بجوار القائم  الايسر .
وفي الدقيقة 39 اطلق اللاعب بكري المدينة تسديدة قوية تسلمها الحارس مكسيم وسط ذهول الجماهير لتي تابعت المباراة .
على جعفر ينقذ هدفا 
انقذ اللاعب على جعفر هدفا من شباك المريخ من انفراد كامل في الدقائق الاخيرة من المباراة و التي انتهت بالتعادل بهدف لكل
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*علاء الدين يوسف يتحسر على نتيجة التعادل أمام الهلال



 تحسّر علاء الدين يوسف نجم وسط الفرقة  الحمراء وصاحب أجمل الأهداف في مباريات القمة في الفترة الأخيرة على هدف  التعادل الذي سجله الهلال وأفسد به فرحة جماهير المريخ بالهدف الذي سجله  وأضاف: فرحت كثيراً بالهدف الجميل الذي سجلته في شباك الهلال لأنني لاحظت  درجة احتفال جماهير المريخ وفرحتهم بذلك الهدف الجميل الذي يعتبر من أروع  الاهداف التي سجلتها في مسيرتي لكن في النهاية أدرك الهلال التعادل، ورأى  علاء أن المريخ قدم مباراة كبيرة وتفوق على الهلال في معظم فترات المباراة  وامتلك قنطار الشطارة لكنه افتقد درهم الحظ.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سكرتير لجنة التحكيم المركزية يشيد بحكم الديربي






 أشاد الأستاذ صلاح أحمد محمد صالح  سكرتير لجنة التحكيم المركزية بالمستوى الرفيع الذي أدار به الحكم صديق  الطريفي قمة درع الاستقلال وقال إنه كان رجل المباراة الأول بلا منازع لأنه  أدار تلك المباراة الصعبة بأقل قدر ممكن من الأخطاء وكان حضوراً في موضع  الحدث طوال زمن المقابلة الأمر الذي جعل كل قراراته سليمة وصائبة وكانت  قراراته مقنعة للفريقين، ومنح صلاح الحكم الطريفي العلامة الكاملة في  التميز والإجادة وقال إنه أدار أصعب مباراة قمة شهدت تنافساً شرساً وأداءً  سريعاً بتميز كبير يستحق عليه الإشادة والثناء، اللافت للأمر أن اشادة  سكرتير لجنة التحكيم المركزية بحكم الديربي جاءت وسط انتقادات لاذعة تعرض  لها بسبب قراراته الضعيفة في حالات كانت تستدعي تدخلاً حاسماً من الحكم  الأمر الذي جعل المباراة تفلت من قبضته تماماً.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*غارزيتو: مباراة الهلال مثلت اعداداً جيداً للقاء عزام





ابدى المدرب الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير  الفني للمريخ في حديث للموقع الرسمي  سعادته بأداء اللاعبين في مباراة  الهلال ووصف المباراة بالاعداد الحقيقي لبطولة الدوري الممتاز و للبطولة  الأفريقية وتحديداً مباراة عزام التنزاني في الدور التمهيدي من المسابقة  واكد  غارزيتو ان المريخ كان الطرف الافضل طوال المباراة وان الفريق كان  يسحق الفوز بالمباراة وان المهاجمين اضاعوا العديد من الفرص التي كان يمكن  ان تصيب الشباك , غارزيتو دافع عن اشراكه للاعب بله جابر الذى كان غائبا عن  رحلة الفريق لمدينة بورتسودان وقال ان المباراة اعدادية واردت ان اشرك بله  حتى يكون جاهزا لمباريات الدوري , كما اكد غارزيتو بان لاعبيه ظهروا  بلياقه عالية .وعند اجراء القرعة التى ابتسمت للهلال اكد غارزيتو بان  القرعة امر يهم الجماهير فقط وان المهم عنده هو ال 90 دقيقة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رئيس الاتحاد العام: سوداني ترعى الممتاز بثمانية مليار ونصف






 أدلى الدكتور معتصم جعفر رئيس الاتحاد  السوداني لكرة القدم بحديث لصحيفة الصدى عقب مباراة الهلال والمريخ في قمة  درع  الاستقلال وعبّر عن بالغ ارتياحه للمستوى الرفيع الذي قدمه العملاقان  في المباراة وقال إنه يبشّر بظهور متميز في دوري الأبطال، وقطع الدكتور  معتصم بعدم حصرية بث بطولة الدوري الممتاز مشيراً إلى أن الحصرية أضرت  كثيراً بالمنافسة وأضعفت عائدات الأندية من التلفزة مؤكداً أن النسخة  الجديدة من البطولة ستُنقل على عدد من القنوات التي تقدمت بعروضها للاتحاد  العام لنيل فرصة نقل مباريات الدوري الممتاز وأضاف: كل هذه التفاصيل ستُحسم  خلال الساعات القليلة المقبلة فقط اطمئن الأندية بأنها ومثلما سمعت  أخباراً سارة ستسمع كذلك أخباراً مفرحة عن بث الدوري الممتازوانتقد الدكتور  معتصم جعفر البث الحصري لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز مبيناً أن الحصرية أضرت  بالدوري والبث وأن نقل البطولة على عدد من القنوات سيؤدي إلى اتاحة الفرصة  لكل الراغبين في مشاهدة المباريات فضلاً عن الترويج للمنافسة بالشكل  المطلوب وتوقّع الدكتور معتصم أن يؤدي البث المفتوح لزيادة مداخيل الأندية  من عائدات البث خاصة وأن الأندية تحصل على نسبة 70% مقابل 30% لاتحاد  الكرة, وبشّر الأندية برعاية ضخمة من شركة سوداني لبطولة الدوري الممتاز  مقابل ثمانية مليار ونصف.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سالمون افضل لاعبي المريخ في القمة :مباراة الهلال الانطلاقة الحقيقة للفريق فى الاستحقاقات القادمة

نال لاعب المريخ النيجيري جايسون سالمون جائزة افضل لاعب  من  جانب المريخ فى مباراة القمة على درع الاستقلال المقدمة من شركة سوداني  للاتصالات راعي المباراة . وفى تصريح خاص بالموقع الرسمي اكد سالمون بانه  سعيد بالتتويج بنجومية مباراة اول ديربي يخوضه , واكد سالمون بان  المباراة كان قوية ومثيرة وان المريخ كان الطرف الافضل فى المباراة وانهم   يسعون بان تكون مباراة الهلال الانطلاقة الحقيقة للفريق فى الاستحقاقات  القادمة . وقد اشاد سالمون بجماهير المريخ ووصفها بانها جماهير مثالية .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
نائب رئيس المريخ عبد الصمد : الهلال نجا من الهزيمة 

 

كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 

 قال رئيس قطاع الكرة بالمريخ عبد الصمد  محمد عثمان في تعليقه على مباراة فريقه امام الهلال بان النتيجة التي خرجت  بها غير عادلة لان المريخ كان يستحق الفوز و الهلال الخسارة فهو قد نجا  منها باعجوبة لاننا وجدنا فرصا كانت كفيلة بحسم المباراة لصاحنا و لكن الحظ  عاندنا ووقف بجانب الهلال واكد على استفادة فريقه من القمة و قال بانها  كانت اعداد حقيقي قبل انطلاقة بطولة الدوري الممتاز ..
الصدي

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*علاء الدين يوسف يبصم في شباك الهلال ويحتفل




 استطاع علاء الدين  يوسف لاعب وسط المريخ ان يسجل في مرمى فريقه السابق الهلال من تسديدة جميلة  من خارج منطقة الجزاء فشل الكاميروني مكسيم حارس الهلال في التعامل معها ،  واحتفل علاء الدين يوسف بهدفه مع جماهير المريخ حيث اتجه الى المدرجات  الجنوبية الشرقية المخصصة لجمهور المريخ ، واتجه بعدها الى الجمهور خلف  المرمى ، وسط فرحة كبيرة من زملائه في الفريق، وكان علاء الدين عاد للمريخ  في بداية العام 2013 ، ولم ينجح في الوصول الى شباك الازرق ، ويعتبر الهدف  في درع الاستقلال الاول له بعد العودة.
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*شكرا الاخوة على اخبار الصباح الرياضى
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خلافات حادة بين رئيس اتحاد الكرة وأمين المال ونائب الرئيس

  كشفت مصادر عالية الثقة ان خلافات حادة يشهدها اتحاد الكرة هذه الأيام  وخصوصا بين ثلاث من ضباطه بسبب البث الفضائي للدوري الممتاز وافادت المصادر  ان الطريفي الصديق نائب الرئيس يساند أمين المال اسامة عطا المنان ضد  قرارات الرئيس معتصم جعفر بخصوص نقل الممتاز وبثه الشيء الذي دعا معتصم  جعفر لإبعادهم عن الملف نهائيا وعدم مشاورتهم وتمسك بقرار مجلس الادارة  الخاص بمنحه ملف البث والتسويق في الدوري الممتاز ويجدر ذكره ان أمين المال  ونائب الرئيس يساندون قناة قوون ويطالبون بمنحها حقوق البث الفضائي كما  اشارت (سودانا فوق) لذلك من قبل
*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*اسرار البحر
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*عليكم الله ساعة الحيطة دي بندوربيها شنو 

خلوها ليهم يعلقوها في حيطهم المتهالكة دي 


*

----------


## عصام احمد ابراهيم

*مشكور الحبيب كسلااااااوي
                        	*

----------


## سوباوى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

رئيس الاتحاد العام: سوداني ترعى الممتاز بثمانية مليار ونصف






 أدلى الدكتور معتصم جعفر رئيس الاتحاد  السوداني لكرة القدم بحديث لصحيفة الصدى عقب مباراة الهلال والمريخ في قمة  درع  الاستقلال وعبّر عن بالغ ارتياحه للمستوى الرفيع الذي قدمه العملاقان  في المباراة وقال إنه يبشّر بظهور متميز في دوري الأبطال، وقطع الدكتور  معتصم بعدم حصرية بث بطولة الدوري الممتاز مشيراً إلى أن الحصرية أضرت  كثيراً بالمنافسة وأضعفت عائدات الأندية من التلفزة مؤكداً أن النسخة  الجديدة من البطولة ستُنقل على عدد من القنوات التي تقدمت بعروضها للاتحاد  العام لنيل فرصة نقل مباريات الدوري الممتاز وأضاف: كل هذه التفاصيل ستُحسم  خلال الساعات القليلة المقبلة فقط اطمئن الأندية بأنها ومثلما سمعت  أخباراً سارة ستسمع كذلك أخباراً مفرحة عن بث الدوري الممتازوانتقد الدكتور  معتصم جعفر البث الحصري لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز مبيناً أن الحصرية أضرت  بالدوري والبث وأن نقل البطولة على عدد من القنوات سيؤدي إلى اتاحة الفرصة  لكل الراغبين في مشاهدة المباريات فضلاً عن الترويج للمنافسة بالشكل  المطلوب وتوقّع الدكتور معتصم أن يؤدي البث المفتوح لزيادة مداخيل الأندية  من عائدات البث خاصة وأن الأندية تحصل على نسبة 70% مقابل 30% لاتحاد  الكرة, وبشّر الأندية برعاية ضخمة من شركة سوداني لبطولة الدوري الممتاز  مقابل ثمانية مليار ونصف.




من قروش سودانى بس المفروض اى فريق يكون نصيبو اكتر من نص مليار !! ده غير اموال البث والتسويق الشخصى للانديه ! دقر يا عين
                        	*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الحلة
					

عليكم الله ساعة الحيطة دي بندوربيها شنو 

خلوها ليهم يعلقوها في حيطهم المتهالكة دي 





يا ود الحله ناس الهليل ديل ينطبق عليهم المثل [ الما شاف النيل تخلعو الترعه ] معذورين 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*غارزيتو: راض عن اداء لاعبي المريخ 

 


  خاص-الزاوية:

 ابدى الفرنسي دييغو غارزيتو المدير  الفني للمريخ رضاه التام عن اداء جميع لاعبيه في الفريق خلال مباراة الهلال  في درع الاستقلال مساء اليوم ، وقال غازريتو في حديثه لـ(الزاوية)”  اللاعبون قدموا مباراة مميزة ، وكان هناك تنفيذ كبير لتعليمايت وحركة  اللاعبين في الملعب كانت موظفة مثل التدريبات تماما” واشار غارزيتو الى ان  بلة جابر واوكرا تاثرا بعدم الجاهزية البدنية الكافة واضاف” ايضا دخلنا  المباراة والفريق يفقد تراوري وايمن سعيد وهما لاعبان مهمان” واكد غارزيتو  في ختام حديثه ان المريخ يمشي خطوة خطوة مبينا ان فريقه يمضي نحو الافضل  واضاف” مباراة الهلال كانت تجربة مميزة بالنسبة لي قبل الدخول في الدوري  والاجواء الافريقية
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تراوري على مقاعد بدلاء مالي للمرة الثانية 

 

 خاص-الزاوية:

 ظهر محمد تراوري مهاجم المريخ للمرة  الثانية على مقاعد بدلاء المنتخب المالي خلال بطولة امم افريقيا 2015 التي  تجري حاليا في غينيا الاستوائية، ولم يشارك تراوري في المباراة الاولى امام  الكاميرون والتي انتهت بالتعادل 1-1 ، كما كان على دكة البدلاء ايضا في  مباراة ساحل العاج اليوم ، ويجد تراوري صعوبة في الظهور ضمن مجموعة الـ(11)  في ظل المنافسة الشرسة مع نجوم الدوريات الاوروبية.

*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

◄ صـحـيـفــــة قـــــــوون :

• تعادل في سادس تجاربه الاعداديه استعداداً للدوري والمنافسه الافريقيه
• هلال الاحلام والامال يقاسم المريخ النتيجه وبتوج بطلاً لدرع الاستقلال
• المريخ يبادر بالتسجيل وكيبي يلغي تفوقه بهدف من ذاكرة الدوريات الاوربيه
• باتريك ينجح في شوط المدربين ولاعبو المريخ يكثرون من السقوط ويكرمون بالميداليات (الزرقاء)
• مدرب المريخ غارزيتو: استبدلت اوكرا وبلة لنفاذ مخزونهم اللياقي
• لاعبو الهلال يشاطرون شعب وحكومة المملكة الاحزان في وفاة الملك عبدالله
• 100 الف دولار من والي ولاية الخرطوم لتأهيل استاد الخرطوم

◄ صـحـيـفــــة عـالــــم الـنـجــــوم :

• كيبي حلاتو .. يا ناس اهدى الهلال اول كأس
• جماهير الهلال تحتفل مع الاقمار في اروع استهلال
• البلجيكي باتريك: المباره جيده والحكم تساهل مع المنافس
• استقبال خاص للكاردينال .. تألق نيمار .. والجوهره يعيد التوازن
• قاضي الجوله يرفض طرد بله جابر .. لفته بارعه من لاعبي الهلال
• الهادي ادم: درع الاستقلال اجمل مباريات الديربي في الفترة الاخيرة
• الامل يرفع درجة التحضيرات .. والميرغني يتدرب بملعب الاكاديمة
• الاتحاد وشركة سوداني يحسمان امر رعاية الدوري الممتاز اليوم


◄> صـحـيـفــــة الـجـوهـــرة الـريـاضـيـــة :

• أهمد ثورة المريخ بهدف للتاريخ : كيبي البهلوان يخطف القلوب في يوم المهرجان
• الكاردينال يهنئ الاهله بدرع الاستقلال .. الحكم يحرم الازرق من الانتصار
• كتيبة البلجيكي ترفض الراحه وتفتح ملف النمور في الدوري الممتاز
• الخضر يدعم تنجيل استاد الخرطوم .. الكتله تهدد انطلاقة الممتاز في اخطر اجتماع اليوم
• جماهير الهلال تحمل وليد علاء الدين على الاعناق وتشيد بكيبي
• وكيل اللاعب بوتاكو سعيده بتتويج الازرق وتألق الاثيوبي
• أتحاد الكرة ينعي خادم الحرميين ومعتصم جعفر يبعث ببرقية للاتحاد السعودي

◄> صـحـيـفــــة الاسـيــــــــــــاد :

• الهلال يستهل الموسم بدرع الاستقلال : التعادل ينقذ مريخ جمال
• كــيــبـــي حــبــيــبـــــي .. لا تــكــلــمــنـــــي
• بعد انتهاء المهلة الزمنية التي منحتها للاتحاد .. اندية الممتاز تجتمع لحسم قضيتي البث والرعاية الليلة
• الهلال يؤدي مباراة أمام رديفه اليوم استعدادا لمواجهة الاهلي شندي
• المنتخب الاولمبي يكسب كمبالا سيتي اليوغندي ودياً بهدفين
• الاهلي شندي يفقد لاعبه اتاك لوال امام الهلال في استهلالة الدوري الممتاز
• النسخة الـ (20) لدوري الممتاز تنطلق بالاثنين .. مريخ بحر ابيض يتحفز لاسقاط السلاطين
• الفرسان تشد الرحال إلى الفاشر غدا .. والانيق يضع لمساته الاخيرة للكوماندوز




*************
الناس ديل بتكلموا عن كوره تانيه ولا شنو 
ياكسلاوى ما قلنا ليكم صحيفة الاتياس دى ما تجيبوها لينا هنا 
عن اى تحكيم يتحدثون ؟؟؟
لو كان هناك حكم نزيه لطرد الشغيل ونزار وكاريكا
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*مشكورين ياحبايب بس الله يرضى عليكم صحيفة الاتياس دى ما تدنسوا بيها المنبر
                        	*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammed saif
					





أشاد الأستاذ صلاح أحمد محمد صالح سكرتير لجنةالتحكيم المركزية بالمستوى
الرفيع الذي أدار به الحكم صديق الطريفي قمة درعالاستقلال وقال إنه كان رجل
 المباراة الأول بلا منازع لأنه أدار تلك المباراةالصعبة بأقل قدر ممكن من الأخطاء
 وكان حضوراً في موضع الحدث طوال زمن المقابلةالأمر الذي جعل كل قراراته
 سليمة وصائبة وكانت قراراته مقنعة للفريقين، ومنح صلاحالحكم الطريفي العلامة 
الكاملة في التميز والإجادة وقال إنه أدار أصعب مباراة قمةشهدت تنافساً شرساً وأداءً
 سريعاً بتميز كبير يستحق عليه الإشادة والثناء، اللافتللأمر أن اشادة سكرتير لجنة 
التحكيم المركزية بحكم الديربي جاءت وسط انتقاداتلاذعة تعرض لها بسبب قراراته
 الضعيفة في حالات كانت تستدعي تدخلاً حاسماً من الحكمالأمر الذي جعل المباراة
 تفلت من قبضته تماماً.  ................


انا غايتو كنت متوقع الاشاده دي  خصوصا النتيجه حسب مجريات المباراه  انتهت 
لمصلحة الهلال  ....  والحكم تساهل في بعض التدخلات العنيفه  من لاعبي الهلال 



عشان تعرفو الحكام قاعدين في النجيلة المفروض يقول لي بلة امشي غير لبسة دي وتعال
*

----------


## الصادق عبدالله صالح كرار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابى واعتز
					

مشكورين ياحبايب بس الله يرضى عليكم صحيفة الاتياس دى ما تدنسوا بيها المنبر



2222222222222
*

----------


## الصادق عبدالله صالح كرار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابى واعتز
					

*************
الناس ديل بتكلموا عن كوره تانيه ولا شنو 
ياكسلاوى ما قلنا ليكم صحيفة الاتياس دى ما تجيبوها لينا هنا 
عن اى تحكيم يتحدثون ؟؟؟
لو كان هناك حكم نزيه لطرد الشغيل ونزار وكاريكا



  2222222222222
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*لا عدمناك الحبيب محمد سيف وبارك الله فيك واحسن إليك
*

----------

